# What Spider is This?



## gazzab1990 (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been wanting to get hold of what my family call a 'Hertfordshire Spider' since the beginning of the summer (the massive black jumping things that always come out round this time of year) so my sister caught this, thinking it was a baby one...


































Can anyone identify it? It's a great looking spid, munched a couple of crickets today.

True spiders scare me a little bit :blush:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

that's a species of house spider (tegenaria sp.) probably either t. duellica or t. agrestis. how big? & what does the 'herts spid' look like? i don't know of a large black spid that jumps!:gasp:


----------



## gazzab1990 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cheers! :2thumb:

It's about an inch in legspan. The Herts spider is about 3-4inches legspan with at least a 1 inch body, dark brown if not black and very quick! When I was younger we got them all the time in our house and when we put a glass over them they'd start jumping like crazy. I think I remember someone posting a link a while back of what was supposedly the fastest spider in the world... it looked exactly like that.

EDIT: It might be this:-


















Tegenaria Gigantica


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

what you have is a juv of the one you're talking about.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

big old house spider -T.Gigantica ??? excuse the spelling but i can't be bothered to google the correct one lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

You may be thinking of _T. gigantica_ mature males, they wander all around in late summer. Some MM gigantica can reach a 3-4" leg-span.


----------

